# J1 visa question



## ozzygurl (May 10, 2010)

My partner and I are planning on moving to the US from australia at the end of the year. We both have jobs lined up. We are going on a J1 visa so our employers are organising the visas. 
My question: if I decided to quit my job after a year and not work, would I automatically be on a j2 visa (spouse) if we were married? 
Also do I have to be with the same employer for a certain number of years? What if I wanted to change employers, could I do that or would I have to go through the visa process again with a new employer?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

ozzygurl said:


> My partner and I are planning on moving to the US from australia at the end of the year. We both have jobs lined up. We are going on a J1 visa so our employers are organising the visas.
> My question: if I decided to quit my job after a year and not work, would I automatically be on a j2 visa (spouse) if we were married?
> Also do I have to be with the same employer for a certain number of years? What if I wanted to change employers, could I do that or would I have to go through the visa process again with a new employer?


J visas are not employment visas as such... You make it sound like a long term employment situation 

A J-1 visa is a non-immigrant visa issued by the United States to exchange visitors participating in programs that promote cultural exchange. Applicants must meet eligibility criteria and be sponsored either by a private sector or government program.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ozzygurl said:


> My partner and I are planning on moving to the US from australia at the end of the year. We both have jobs lined up. We are going on a J1 visa so our employers are organising the visas.
> My question: if I decided to quit my job after a year and not work, would I automatically be on a j2 visa (spouse) if we were married?
> Also do I have to be with the same employer for a certain number of years? What if I wanted to change employers, could I do that or would I have to go through the visa process again with a new employer?


Your question confuses me. The J1 visa is designed as an exchange program, not for moving here permanently.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

OP's terminology may be misleading. 

Were she to terminate her exchange participation there is the option of adjustment of status. Is it worth the fees and headache to stay with her spouse for the remainder of his program. 

She can move to another prgram but again - headache 101.

I have not heard of such programs running past 18 months.


----------

